# Trooper Jeffrey Nichols



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Jeffrey Nichols*
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, March 26, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 27

*Tour:* 5 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Jeffrey Nichols was killed in a single vehicle crash while on patrol in Lamar County, Texas.

His patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree on FM 38, approximately one half mile north of County Road 35450, in Tigertown.

Trooper Nichols had served with the Texas Highway Patrol for five years. He is survived by his parents.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Director Steven McCraw
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
5805 North Lamar Boulevard
Austin, TX 78752

Phone: (512) 424-2000

Read more: Trooper Jeffrey Nichols


----------

